# Prewar Cadillac bomber



## Big Moe (Nov 16, 2018)

Cadillac badged dx frame built as a single speed bomber. Started with a bare frame and badge. Came out like this. Enjoy.


----------



## Allrounderco (Nov 16, 2018)

NICE! You scored the frame from @Neanderthal77,  right? I had similar thoughts for that frame, but you beat me to it. I do have the grips from that bike on my '48 DX (also purchased from him) though. Love what you did with it!


----------



## Pauliemon (Nov 22, 2018)

SWEET!


----------

